# Amplificador Pequeño



## fuchini (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola, queria saber si este amplificador: http://www.tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy-tutorial/     me sirve para una guitarra cambiando el input de el audifono por uno de guitarra electrica?

Gracias


----------



## leop4 (Ene 3, 2008)

jaja desde que yo decidi hacerlo que lo quieren hacer todos jeje fijate aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19553.html o otra opcion es esta   http://web.mit.edu/6.s28/www/schematics/lm386.htm el cap 10uF del 1 al 8 no se lo pongas..


----------

